# Router bearing kit



## Kender (Apr 20, 2009)

Has anyone used this kit http://www.woodcraft.com/product.aspx?ProductID=145725&FamilyID=5145 is it any good? If this one is junk is there a better one? I have searched and I can't find just the bearings that I need so if anyone knows where I could get just the bearing sizes I need with the appropriate stop collar please fill me in. 

Thanks


----------



## rrich (Jun 24, 2009)

It would help if you could explain what you are going to accomplish in your quest for bearings.

BTW - Both Rockler and Woodcraft carry a large of standard size bearings for router bits. Woodworkers Supply has a large variety of OD sizes 1/" to 1-1/8" and some metric sizes that I'm too lazy to convert to imperial.


----------

